# Can't get dic to show trip or speedometer



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

There should be 3 buttons (at least there are on the Diesel - I know the DIC differs slightly between trims) to navigate the DIC. The "menu" button navigates from tab to tab on the DIC. The twist ring navigates between screens on a tab, and the button on the tip of the lever clears or makes selections on the displayed screen. Even if the exact navigation method differs on the LTZ, it still sounds like you might need to locate another button or two to achieve full interaction with the DIC.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruzemc said:


> Recently bought a 2013 cruze ltz rs I hit menu button on turn signal and only can get battery voltage tire pressure and oil life I than hit menu again and it goes to just showing what gear and direction


There are three controls for the menus. A rectangular Menu button on the stalk, a scroll wheel just to the left of the menu button, and a reset button on the end. You are using only the scroll wheel. The Menu button is how you flip between Vehicle Information, Fuel/Trip Information, and for the ECO Trims, Fuel Economy Information.


----------



## Jcruze63 (Sep 24, 2017)

IM having same problem.when I hit Menu button it never goes to Trip, just options. Did you figure yours out?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

One problem a lot of people have had is that there's one screen that's totally blank. As stated, hitting the menu button toggles between tabs and the ring on the end of the turn signal stalk cycles though the screens on that tab.

But what happens to some is that they hit the menu button and the screen goes blank. For some reason, they never think to use the ring to cycle though the screens. They think something is defective so the hit the menu button again and complete miss seeing those screens.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Try turning the end of the turn signal. That is how my Eco and now LT work.


----------



## Bas (Mar 9, 2020)

cruzemc said:


> Recently bought a 2013 cruze ltz rs I hit menu button on turn signal and only can get battery voltage tire pressure and oil life I than hit menu again and it goes to just showing what gear and direction





ChevyGuy said:


> One problem a lot of people have had is that there's one screen that's totally blank. As stated, hitting the menu button toggles between tabs and the ring on the end of the turn signal stalk cycles though the screens on that tab.
> 
> But what happens to some is that they hit the menu button and the screen goes blank. For some reason, they never think to use the ring to cycle though the screens. They think something is defective so the hit the menu button again and complete miss seeing those screens.


Ha ha. Maybe an undocumented enhancement ? You saved me a trip to the dealer. Thanks


----------

